# Afghanistan, Pakistan, and India



## AWP (Jul 8, 2008)

No, not the beginning of a joke...

I guess these assholes, if the story and comments in it are true, are just hell bent on killing each other and whoever happens to be near them at the time. Afghanistan doesn't have enough problems now it is a proxy battlefield between India and Pakistan?

Awesome.



> An Afghan security report released earlier Tuesday found that the bombing could not have succeeded without the support of foreign intelligence agencies, another reference to Pakistan, India's archrival.
> 
> "The sophistication of this attack, and the kind of material that was used and the specific targeting, everything has the hallmark of a particular intelligence agency that has conducted similar attacks inside Afghanistan in the past. We have sufficient evidence to say that," Hamidzada said. "The project was designed outside Afghanistan. It was exported to Afghanistan."



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080708/ap_on_re_as/afghan_explosion;_ylt=Atcjej7NPDlx1VxXw8iBvaqs0NUE


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2008)

That whole area is a cesspool of idiots.


----------

